# CORNED BEEF BRISKET ... FIRST TIME!!!!!



## houston smoker (Jun 26, 2011)

After smoking a prime rib last night, I decided to try to smoke a 3.5 lb corned beef brisket for the first time this morning.  I pre-heated the traeger to 275 degrees and just put the piece of meat directly on the grill fat side up.  I left it on the grill like this (no peeking) for two hours.  During this time I mixed a sauce of raspberry vinegarette and spicy dijon mustard.  I also prepared some baked beans and potatoes to put on the grill.  After the two hours, I placed the brisket in a foil pan with the sauce I had prepared and covered it in foil.  I kept the traeger set at 275 degrees the entire time.  After about another 1.5 hours, the brisket had arrived at a nice 185 degrees.  I removed the brisket and let rest for around 30 minutes wrapped in foil.  It cam out pretty good.. very tasty and juicy.  The sauce that was left in the foil pan is delicious also.  I am reducing it right now for later use with the leftovers.  I am putting the pictures on now.  I hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks great!

If you rub that bad boy with lots of black pepper and some corriander and then smoke it, you have a great home made pastrami.... soooo good!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 26, 2011)

Great looking piece off meat nice smoke  thanks for the Qview


----------



## alblancher (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks delicious,  Corned beef is normally pretty salty so I'm surprised the drippings are'nt to salty for you.


----------



## venture (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting preparation.  Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## houston smoker (Jun 26, 2011)

that pastrami sounds good for the next time I do  this.  thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting combination for pastrami. We just use black pepper on them. Yours looked delicious!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pastrami,

Interesting combo with the mustard and vinaigrette.

It sure looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Thanks for the Qview*


----------

